# Resealing Side Joints.



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a small question....!

When we bought our Pilote last summer, It had a small area of damp in the luton, which I used as a bargaining point to knock money off....

I have since repaired all the damage and it is as good as new. 

The mastic/sealant on the rest of the 'van looks like it is drying out, and Indeed in a couple of areas I can read a tiny amount on my damp meter. Dry bit show 15%, these areas are around 17 - 20%.

The 'van is ten years old, so is proably due for a reseal.

My question is when repairing the luton I used mastic on a roll, then a bead of Sikaflex 512. But the tape was very awkward to use on the side cappings as they are not flat but in a "L" shape and go over the walls and onto the roof. It seems to work, but it is difficult to get the capping straight with the tape. Does anyone have any tips/or better way of resealing the cappings??

Thanks,

Daniel.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi daniel,
are you removing the cappings? if not i would advise that you do. remove as much of the old mastic as possible then retube with fresh mastic, replace capping and hold in place with masking tape pulled quite tightly until mastic sets. carefully remove any excess mastic and it should be good enough for another 10+ years. i take it that sikaflex 512 is a setting mastic/ silicone as for joints it should be.

cheers
simon


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi Simon,

Thanks for reply... I plan on removing all the cappings, though curiously only one side of the van seems to need resealng the other side looks perfect and no damp readings anywhere !

On the front I removed the cappings, sealed the joins underneith with Sikaflex. Applied the mastic tape to capping and bedded down and re screwed. The only problem seems to be that the tape doesn't compress like mastic does and the moulding stands a bit proud, which I didn't used to....
Does anyone think the butyl tape is the way to go or would I be better with just "goo" mastic??

Thanks,

Daniel.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: better with just "goo" mastic?? type for my opinion -- Sikaflex or another polymer sealant  they set/ stick but remain flexible 
terry


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Resealing*

Thanks for the reply Terry,

I was thinking of something like carafax non stting sealant if I went down the "goo" route, and beading the edges with Sikaflex 512.

My only concern is making sure I get enough coverage if that is the right word ,to fill all the gaps. I don't want to have to do it again in couple of years.

Also I understand that Sikagflex bonds instantly and you only have one chance to get the rail in the correct place.

When googleing, someone who resealed thier caravan recommended sealing each screw with a blob of sealant before screwing home. Seemed like a good idea to me...

Thanks,

Daniel.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Daniel, no you can move Sikaflex it is not instant but does have very good "grab" and sets after about an hour or more.Sealing the screw holes or any holes is also a good idea.The only down side to Sikaflex is once the tube is opened it goes off within a couple of days in the tube.You will have plenty of time to clean off excess etc
terry


----------



## 117537 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Daniel, 
I agree with Terry. I recently did resealing work. I dont have much faith in the tape mastics and preferred the "goo" which i felt more confident with. Personally i used a product called Marineflex which i was very pleased with {its available on ebay). Also it gives you more time to get it right before the flexible set occurs.
Good luck,
Norman


----------



## 117537 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Daniel, 
I agree with Terry. I recently did resealing work. I dont have much faith in the tape mastics and preferred the "goo" which i felt more confident with. Personally i used a product called Marineflex which i was very pleased with {its available on ebay). Also it gives you more time to get it right before the flexible set occurs.
Good luck,
Norman


----------

